# Dropped block plane on concrete from 4 ft.



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

The other day I accidentally dropped my LN low angle block plane onto my concrete floor. It landed on the top from corner beside the front knob, dinging it pretty good.

What I'm worried about, however, is that according to my winding sticks (and straight edge, and $50 ruler) the sole now has a small twist in it diagonally. I'm wondering what corrective actions I can take to get it back flat? Should I even mess with it?

I'm emailing Lie Nielsen now to ask them.

What do you think? (I know some good machine shops in the area as well).

Thanks


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Only you can answer whether it needs to be corrected. If it's acceptable in use to you, no need to do anything. No need for a machine shop. Lap the sole flat. Blade skew will account for any twist of the blade bed. Doubt that you use a block plane for shooting, so the sides don't have to be perfectly perpendicular. Blade skew can account for that as well though. I lap planes all the time with sandpaper on 1/4" plate glass glued to Masonite. Not a big deal. Start with 50-60 grit, when about flat, go to 120. A little wax and put it to work.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ouch! I feel your pain. A few years back I bought a veritas DX 60 for lutherie. It's the most expensive and best performing plane I own.

Often it's clamped sole up in the vice for hours at a time. At first I had a loop of string attached in case I forgot and opened tailvise for another opperation. I've since fitted a small slide out tray.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I dropped my low angle plane once.Sent it back to Tom he fixed it and sent it back only paid for shipping one way.
The adjuster got way to bent on mine.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

I predict that LN will say "send it to us", won't charge you a cent, and it'll be like new when you get it back


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Time to put some mats down in case you drop it again…..


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the LN low angle rabbet block plane. It stays in the house till I need it. My NEW Stanley low angle 60 1/2 block plane sits on the bench all the time.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

> I have the LN low angle rabbet block plane. It stays in the house till I need it. My NEW Stanley low angle 60 1/2 block plane sits on the bench all the time.
> 
> - loiblb


+1


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

This is the downside of malleable cast iron. Grey iron will fracture before it bends, malleable bends first. Either one pretty much ruins the plane.


----------



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

Update: After contacting LN customer service I was asked to send some pictures to verify the twist, which I did. They recommended I not attempt repairs myself.

They said I could send it in, which I did. I paid shipping one way, they paid to get it back to me UPS. They reground/lapped the sides and bottom, and now I'm extremely happy to say my plane is in Like New condition.

Awesome company, awesome service, and best of all awesome products. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

> I predict that LN will say "send it to us", won t charge you a cent, and it ll be like new when you get it back
> 
> - Johnny7


What'd I win?


----------

